# Big Trout and Trips - Sargent, Tx ** PICS**



## Caney Creek Outfitters

The Topwater and Tail bite has been incredible both wading and drifting. The bird activity has been scattered from day to day but will only increase with each front. 
Concept 13 reels, FINS 30# Braid, Norton Sand Shads, and Unfair Dawg Walkers have been the ticket.
I have October availability for anyone interested.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## ratdaddy58

Good job trey!!! Really doesn't surprize me !!! You are the fish whisperer!!! Can't wait to get back on the fishing with you again!!!


----------



## blackmagic

Nice


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters

ratdaddy58 said:


> Good job trey!!! Really doesn't surprize me !!! You are the fish whisperer!!! Can't wait to get back on the fishing with you again!!!


Lol, thank you sir! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters

Had a cancellation tomorrow if anyone is interested give me a call 281.702.0490


----------

